

GameSalad Now Supports HTML5 On Game Creation Platform - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/22/gamesalad-now-supports-html5-on-game-creation-platform/

======
wccrawford
I thought box at the bottom was going to be a video, but it was actually the
game. And it's HTML5. I'm pretty impressed so far.

